# SOLUTION: Folder Options not available in Tools Menu!



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 11, 2006)

Guys!

Many ppl find that in their windows *Tools -> Folder Options* is not visible, they also can't access it from the Control Panel. I hv seen so many threads for this problem recently in our forum, I searched in forum and found more than 15 threads for this problem.  

So I decided to post this tutorial, in this tutorial I'll tell the reasons which can cause this problem and their solutions:  

*1.)* You can enable Folder Options by simply editing the Windows Registry! Just type *regedit* in RUN dialog box and it'll open Registry Editor, now goto following keys:


```
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer
```
 And in right-side pane, check whether a DWORD value named *NoFolderOptions* exists or not? If it exists then either change its value to *0* or delete it.


*2.)* If you are not familiar with Editing the registry, then u can simply download the registry tweak from here and then simply run the file:

*www.kellys-korner-xp.com/regs_edits/folderoptions.reg


*3.)* But sometimes u can find that regedit is also disabled, when u'll try to open *regedit* or run the downloaded reg file, u'll get error:



> *Registry Editor has been disabled by administrator.*


 Its a symptom of "*RONTOKBRO*" Trojan! You can get more information about this trojan here:

*www.liutilities.com/products/wintaskspro/processlibrary/eksplorasi/
*www.bleepingcomputer.com/startups/eksplorasi.exe-13150.html
*www.greatis.com/appdata/d/_/_windir__eksplorasi.exe.htm
*www.softwaretipsandtricks.com/dangerous_files/1759-WinDireksplorasiexe.html

Just scan ur system with a good anti-virus. u can try *avast!* or *AVG* as a free anti-virus or use *Kaspersky* or *NOD32* as a paid solution. You can also follow following method to remove this trojan manually:

*www.greatis.com/appdata/d/_/_windir__eksplorasi.exe_Removal.htm


*4.)* If its not a virus problem and someone disabled Registry Editor in ur system, then u can enable it again by following any of following methods:


*a.) *Type *gpedit.msc* in RUN dialog box and goto:

*User Configuration -> Administrative Templates -> System*

in right-side pane, set "*Prevent access to Registry editing tools*" to either *Not Configured* or *Disabled*.

*b.) * Just type following in RUN dialog box and press *<ENTER>*:


```
REG add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System /v DisableRegistryTools /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
```
Now after enabling Registry Editor, u can enable Folder Options again by using 1st or 2nd step


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 11, 2006)

Hehe I see your frustration after you replied into one of the threads today!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 11, 2006)

lol, I was not frustrated *img52.exs.cx/img52/271/l9iblush.gif

Actually I posted this tut, so that newbies can get their problem solved after going thru the mentioned methods quickly and without waiting for replies  

I'll request Mods to pls make this thread *Sticky*


----------



## hmvrulz (Dec 14, 2006)

good one.... it will help my friend....

but why does it disappear in 1st place.. is it due to malware or virus ???


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 14, 2006)

Most of the time it happens due to the trojan, but sometimes may be some of ur friends play prank with u and disables it from either Registry or gpedit.msc


----------



## sreenidhi88 (Dec 23, 2006)

hi vishal.did u forget to inform the changes to be made in hkey local machine to include folder options.actually i made the changes as u said but dint work.so i thought i shud make changes in the hkey local machine too.(the same drop down).it worked .thanks.
and  a lot of thanks for all the other posts.


----------



## friend_foru2121 (Dec 23, 2006)

thankx i was suffering frm this problem frm last 2 days


----------



## sreenidhi88 (Dec 25, 2006)

all thanks lead to VG and digit fast trck series


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 25, 2006)

^^
thnx buddy  

I request admin/mods to make this thread STICKY  
I hv seen so many threads about the same thing recently, I think there r 2 or more threads today about the same problem.

And all members give solution for the problem, If u make this thread sticky, mods can close the similar topics and can ask the topic starter to read the sticky in TUTORIALS section


----------



## mr_356 (Jan 22, 2007)

gr8 solved my problem.

this problem happend to me becas of Worm.Win32.Brontok.q
this worm had disabled regedit and folder option.
though i cleaned it with Kaspersky.
and but it didnt enable regedit and folder option.
so this is useful.

thanx vishal


----------



## overclocker (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice one...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 22, 2007)

My pleasure guys!  
thnx for posting ur valuable comments.


----------



## ashwin_ka (Jan 26, 2007)

*4.)* If its not a virus problem and someone disabled Registry Editor in ur system, then u can enable it again by following any of following methods:


*a.) *Type *gpedit.msc* in RUN dialog box and goto:

*User Configuration -> Administrative Templates -> System*

in right-side pane, set "*Prevent access to Registry editing tools*" to either *Not Configured* or *Disabled*.

*b.) * Just type following in RUN dialog box and press *<ENTER>*:


```
REG add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System /v DisableRegistryTools /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
```
Now after enabling Registry Editor, u can enable Folder Options again by using 1st or 2nd step [/quote]


hey vishal,i tried this method but it didnt work...help me out here...iam using xp home edition with service pack 2..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 26, 2007)

^^
Bcoz Home edition doesnt hv "gpedit.msc".  
Also try this code:


```
REG add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System /v DisableRegistryTools /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
```


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice tut 
thanks


BTW did you notice that Qwerty maniac is *in shameful misery*


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 26, 2007)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> Nice tut
> thanks
> 
> 
> BTW did you notice that Qwerty maniac is *in shameful misery*


He is on a self imposed ban
dude all of us are really addicted to thre forum so much that we can' study thats when self imposed ban comes handy


----------



## Ron (Jul 6, 2007)

Buddy ...........
how To remove the virus "RONTOKBRO"........
I hv scan with Nod32...........but.............i am unable to remove it


----------



## iceeeeman (Jul 6, 2007)

Ron said:
			
		

> Buddy ...........
> how To remove the virus "RONTOKBRO"........
> I hv scan with Nod32...........but.............i am unable to remove it


 
dude use kaspersky...


----------



## Pradeep Kumar KD (Jul 19, 2007)

I am not able to run the command regedit as run command is also disabled at the start menu. what i should do to restore run command menu ?


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 19, 2007)

Regedit doesnt when the virus attacks... Vishy.
It's Brontok virus btw... The best antivirus which worked against this $hit of a virus for me was the one i always detest.. Norton. AVG too worked... but the virused file was deleted, only to turn up again someway! Norton removed it for sure!

And.. I tried all the methods online... some crappy manuals... but Norton changed my concept on themselves!!!


----------



## coolsunny (Jul 20, 2007)

my friend also faced similar problem... But in addition his "Run" icon in start menu also disappeared.. Its must be infected by any trojan or something else..
He had to format his C drive sacrificing few hidden folders in that..
Can any body tell me what kind of infection he had in his PC ?


----------



## Official Techie (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi folks first of all i want to congratulate  vishal for his tremendous job . Now for my problem some crap came through yahoo messenger. Though norton deleted the infected file but my system has got into lots of problems first task manager is disabled then i thought to run group policy editor but the option for run has also gone from start then because i couldnot run regedit so i made registries for solving this to find that registry editor has also been disabled. What do i do now. I  want that someone please solve my problem quickly or I am dead


----------



## nach p (Dec 11, 2007)

VERy nice thread VISTA 
appreciate u refforts


----------

